# EVGA Supernova G2 750/850 or Corsair RMi 750/850



## FiiLeTe (Aug 4, 2015)

Hello again guys, and here i am again 

I feel my doubts always answered here so i got to question this.

The tittle says almost everything... If were you , wich PSU would you get? EVGA Supernova G2 750/850 or the new ones Corsair RMi 750/850 ? And why? Explain it the best you can.

I live in EU country, so go for the  prices in Euros.

Best regards all.

P.S. I am coil whine HATER, i just can't stand a single bit of that.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Aug 4, 2015)

I would go with the EVGA. reasons r...
10 year warranty.
single 64 amp +12V rail.
FULL modular
$115 USD
great components.
(NEWEGG  prices) for both
Corsair
half the warranty = 5 years 
62 amp +12v Rail not much, but less
$140 USD
same full modular..
good components too
so it looks like it is EVGA based on the DOUBLE length warranty, the 12+ V rail is a bit stronger,,,and IMO the EVGA is a better looking PSU. BOTH are good, but IMO EVGA...IF the 650 is enuff for YOur needs they are going on Sale @ newgg in a couple hours BTW(they put out 648Watts on the 12V rail for heavy GPU usage,,,they will run most higher end systems that arent TOO over the top). and they have a Rebate
+ i just bought a EVGA G2 650, and it has ZERO coil whine, plus they have "ECO" mode, for Zero fan spin @ lower temps


----------



## st2000 (Aug 4, 2015)

heard that RM750&RM850 got bad quality and lots of returnings
not sure if RMi series got this imperfection


jboydgolfer said:


> half the warranty = 5 years


RMi got 7 years warranty


----------



## FiiLeTe (Aug 4, 2015)

jboydgolfer said:


> I would go with the EVGA. reasons r...
> 10 year warranty.
> single 64 amp +12V rail.
> FULL modular
> ...



I think you're talking about the Corsair RM the ones with the Orange sticker. I'm talking about the new RMi series with gray and black sticker. And i asked EU prices, i'm not in US or something  .



st2000 said:


> heard that RM750&RM850 got bad quality and lots of returnings
> not sure if RMi series got this imperfection
> 
> RMi got 7 years warranty



RMi series seem to be pretty good, that's why i'm in doubt for both.


----------



## FiiLeTe (Aug 5, 2015)

No more help please?


----------



## johnspack (Aug 6, 2015)

EVGA has Seasonic guts.  I would pick it anyday over the Corsair.


----------



## FiiLeTe (Aug 6, 2015)

EVGA isn't it SuperFlower...?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 6, 2015)

EVGA. Those G2 PSUs are some of the best PSUs on the market.

And yes I'm pretty sure G2 are Superflower based, or thats the P2.


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 6, 2015)

FiiLeTe said:


> EVGA isn't it SuperFlower...?



It is.  The Corsair is based on a very good CWT platform (same as the one in my build, just slightly less efficient), but I'd still say the EVGA is better.


----------



## okidna (Aug 6, 2015)

st2000 said:


> heard that RM750&RM850 got bad quality and lots of returnings



That would be the first version (Chicony made) of RM series, the second version (CWT made) are much better.



johnspack said:


> EVGA has Seasonic guts.  I would pick it anyday over the Corsair.



All EVGA P2 and G2 are made by Super Flower. The PS and GS are Seasonic.


----------



## FiiLeTe (Aug 6, 2015)

So the answer is go with evga even if i get the Corsair RMi ones cheaper?
Remember, i am talking about RMi , and not RM series. Some say they are better then evga others don't, specially that RMi ones have a lot of White glue to avoid coil whine.


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 6, 2015)

So instead of using quality components to begin with, they glue it all down to prevent resonance?


----------



## FiiLeTe (Aug 6, 2015)

Well johnnyguru and techpowerup reviews are good on these PSU's why you say they are not quality?


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 6, 2015)

If the RMi is cheaper... gran that as the 750W is quite a solid unit...


----------



## Devon68 (Aug 6, 2015)

I would get the the evga power supply because I've heard the have excellent customer support but i don't know if that is true to Europe as well.
I would have said the warranty is better on the evga side as well, but seeing some people said evga 10 years, corsair 7 years it really does not make any difference because you wont keep the psu for more than 5 years anyway.
Go with the one you can get cheaper. As for coil whine you need to search the web and see if anybody had any problems with the 2 psu's you mentioned.

*EDIT:*


> All EVGA P2 and G2 are made by Super Flower. The PS and GS are Seasonic.


If this is true then get the EVGA no questions about it.


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 6, 2015)

No questions about it?

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&file=print&reid=432

Its cheaper, but with a bit less warranty. Performs as good or better.


----------



## FiiLeTe (Aug 6, 2015)

Ok, now i really don't know wich one to get lol they both seem excelent PSU's...


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 6, 2015)

Jesus man... get the cheaper one since they are both great! Or if you prefer a 10 year warranty, pay the premium for it. This is not a tough choice... don't make it one.


----------



## FiiLeTe (Aug 6, 2015)

Okay, i will be perfect sitted with any of them right? Then i will get the cheaper one, just waiting for the final pricing  . Even if i get the 850W of RMi is still as good as the 750 one right?


----------



## Silvertigo (Aug 6, 2015)

I`ve just bought an Evga G2 750, needed a good PSU for my 290x as my Antec started to coil whine when gaming.

No problems so far, I especially like the eco mode (fan doesn`t come on until until it hits 40 celcius)

All cables are very long, good for a tower/atx case, I wouldn`t get this model for a smaller case though unless you supplied your own smaller lengthed cables.

The PSU comes with some fancy carry bag things for cables you don`t use.

Best of all its very silent even with the eco setting switched off.


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 6, 2015)

FiiLeTe said:


> Okay, i will be perfect sitted with any of them right? Then i will get the cheaper one, just waiting for the final pricing  . Even if i get the 850W of RMi is still as good as the 750 one right?


There is no reason to spend a penny more on a higher wattage PSU for your system. Even if you went with another 980, a 750W would be fine and still allow for overclocking. 

But I am a bit confused... your system specs already state you have a G2 850W??? What is that about?


----------



## FiiLeTe (Aug 6, 2015)

Because my PSU is on warranty and i have the possibility to keep this one, or get Corsair RMi and i wanted to chose the cheapest one that's why i came her to ask wich one is the best so i could decide if the Corsair it's cheaper i get that one instead of a replacement of the EVGA.


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 6, 2015)

Oy...

If you already bought the EVGA, just keep it.


----------



## FiiLeTe (Aug 6, 2015)

Like i said, if i have the possibility to get a cheaper one (gain back some spent money) and does the same or better perfomance why wouldn't i think about it?


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 6, 2015)

How much is your time and effort worth? How much is the difference? At newegg.com the difference is $10. Certainly not worth my time and effort, even with a prepaid shipping label...Hell, $20 isn't worth it to me to take the PSU out, package it and take it to the post office, then wire up the new one.


----------



## FiiLeTe (Aug 6, 2015)

It's different, i'm in Europe. The difference as it seems is going to be around 30€ +/-


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 6, 2015)

That amount in USD would be a monetary loss my hour of effort. So I wouldn't do it. But, worth it isn't up to me. You have the info on the PSUs and know they are both good. If you want to make that effort to swap it... go for it.

Good luck.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 6, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> So instead of using quality components to begin with, they glue it all down to prevent resonance?



All PSUs have some glue in some areas of it. RM series seems to use a lot more of it.


----------

